# Mike P.



## Greg (Oct 8, 2003)

Check your PMs. Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 8, 2003)

Greg?  Please Explain, Check PM's???  Did I mess up on a reply or have messages?  or am I just not reviewing spelling before submitting?  Or maybe something else?


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2003)

PM=Private Messages

Looks like you got it. Thanks!  8)


----------

